# Think you bait is too big??



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

If you think your bait is too big, check this out...whoa!


----------



## Sasamafras (Oct 13, 2011)

Holy crap, would be able to eat for a week


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

that's one HUNGRY cat fish, LOL.
sherman


----------



## erik (Jun 15, 2010)

wow thats all i can say


----------



## CountryKat (Apr 5, 2004)

Wow, never seen anything like that.


----------



## HamiltonKdog (Oct 15, 2014)

TClark said:


> If you think your bait is too big, check this out...whoa!


Nap time!


----------

